# Family Camping Traditions/Stories



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

With summer upon us I thought it would be fun to hear if anyone has family camping traditions that they do every year and/or funny stories that have happened in the past. Pictures for funny stories are bonus points


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

As for me, my family has been going to Fishlake every year for a week with my mom's side of the family for the last 23 years (since I was 1). We usually end up with probably close to 30ish people there if not more. With everyone's hectic lifestyle there is a main group that is lucky enough to have the full week off, but then the rest of us who aren't as lucky just go down for as much as we can. We do fishing in the morning using the little aluminum boats then come back to camp and do various activities. Definitely my favorite place to camp/fish.

Funny story actually happened at Fishlake, but not to me. My cousin was fishing in his boat and had kicked up his feet since the bite had slowed down. All of the sudden his pole bent in half and somehow managed to slip out of the pole holder he had it in and disappeared as it screamed toward the bottom. Everyone in the boat was dumbfounded at what had just happened, but no one was ready to call it a day just yet. So they all kept fishing and about 20 minutes later the grandpa in the boat hook up on a fish and reeled it in to find another line leading out of it's mouth.. well they pulled the line in and lo and behold there was my cousin's pole! I don't know if I've ever heard of something like that happening before but it made the rest of us laugh. My cousin still has the pole to this day.


----------

